# Crystal Chi-sized Collars



## Izzi and Lexi (Jan 18, 2012)

I've started making leather collars with Swarovski Crystals and they look just absolutely darling on the chihuahuas!! (I had a really cute pink crystal one for my little Lexi but the Rotti chewed it - not on her of course! - so I need to fix that one!)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous  you have some fun ones in your etsy shop as well!


----------



## Izzi and Lexi (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! btw your pics of your babies are adorable, how did you get them to all look?!?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice 
A wonderful shot of lexi too


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Love them.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they are gorgeous. well done x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

very pretty and creative.


----------



## Izzi and Lexi (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------

